# HCG injection swapping needles



## easymoney11 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is there a need to swap needles with the injections? I've wandered this because the needles do not detach


----------



## gixxermaniak (Apr 13, 2012)

I think a needle should always be swapped


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

With insulin syringes, I'll draw and pin with the same one.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 13, 2012)

Ahh...since you would be using a slin pin you can't swap the needle. I find this to be a dumb question...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> Ahh...since you would be using a slin pin you can't swap the needle. I find this to be a dumb question...




Not really a dumb question, you could draw with one syringe and back fill another to pin with.  I do that a lot too.. just depends on the situation. Sometimes I'll pre load a few days worth at a time.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the point? Shoot your hCG with a slin pin. Why not get consistently accurate measurements? I pin like four times a day, only one of which is sub-q. It's no big deal. They don't get dull enough to make a difference with one poke through a stopper on a peptide/GH vial.


BTW, he's talking about hCG, not oil. I totally understand backfilling a slin pin for oil, but not with hCG.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> What's the point? Shoot your hCG with a slin pin. Why not get consistently accurate measurements? I pin like four times a day, only one of which is sub-q. It's no big deal. They don't get dull enough to make a difference with one poke through a stopper on a peptide/GH vial.




I do it sometimes when my schedule is crazy.. I'll pre load a few pins at a time, rather than draw and pin everytime.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 13, 2012)

With hCG or oil?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> With hCG or oil?



All the above and more.. I'll do it with HGH, peptides, HCG.. you name it.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

I backfill gh peps cause I hit 2 stoppers= DULL!

1 stopper....depends on how cheap I'm feeling lol. Usually just draw and shoot


----------



## rage racing (Apr 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> With insulin syringes, I'll draw and pin with the same one.


Same here.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 13, 2012)

I draw and shoot my hcg with same pin and feel like I have to press hard as fuck to pierce my skin....damn little 5ml vial stoppers dull the shit out of slin pins


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 13, 2012)

I guess needles just don't bother me. I have punctured up to 4 stoppers with one 31ga needle and shot it with the same one. Hell, I pull my GH out of the vial with those 31s and IV that shit, no swapping or backfilling or whatever.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 13, 2012)

GarlicChicken said:


> I guess needles just don't bother me. I have punctured up to 4 stoppers with one 31ga needle and shot it with the same one. Hell, I pull my GH out of the vial with those 31s and IV that shit, no swapping or backfilling or whatever.



how?? u fall on to them like a pogo stick lol?  After 2 stoppers it seems like it will never pierce the skin.


----------



## booze (Apr 14, 2012)

I've pierced 3 and still pin no problems. I pin after 2 ed 3 x a day.


----------



## hill450 (Apr 14, 2012)

What brand of slin pins do you guys have? My monojects will hardly pierce skin after once through a small vial stopper. I don't care that they are dull but shit mine would never go through three and still work lol I'd have to stab with it!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 14, 2012)

hill450 said:


> What brand of slin pins do you guys have? My monojects will hardly pierce skin after once through a small vial stopper. I don't care that they are dull but shit mine would never go through three and still work lol I'd have to stab with it!



I use Easy Touch Slin Pins.


----------



## independent (Apr 14, 2012)

hill450 said:


> I draw and shoot my hcg with same pin and feel like I have to press hard as fuck to pierce my skin....damn little 5ml vial stoppers dull the shit out of slin pins



Same here.



hill450 said:


> What brand of slin pins do you guys have? My monojects will hardly pierce skin after once through a small vial stopper. I don't care that they are dull but shit mine would never go through three and still work lol I'd have to stab with it!



bd ultrafine.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Apr 14, 2012)

Sure Comfort for the most part


----------



## hill450 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sounds like everybodies dull lol


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 15, 2012)

I draw 1 ml worth of hcg (usually 250iu/10units) and pin with the same needle until it's empty.

As for peptides, I reuse the same pin forever lol, well I would say at least a dozen of times until I feel it's really dull.

Point is, stop worrying about infections etc... Using a new slin pin once is a fucking waste, especially if you gonna pin 2-3 times a day. I have been doing it like this forever, at least pinned myself a few hundreds time, and never an issue.

As for AAS, it's a different subject. I use a fresh needle for every injection.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> I draw 1 ml worth of hcg (usually 250iu/10units) and pin with the same needle until it's empty.
> 
> As for peptides, I reuse the same pin forever lol, well I would say at least a dozen of times until I feel it's really dull.
> 
> ...



Are you Kidding Me!!!  You shouldn't ever ever ever re-use a pin.  We are discussing drawing and pinning with the same needle.  This is the worst practice I have ever seen anyone post in the open forum, and advise that NO ONE COPY THIS USERS TERRIBLE PROCEDURE.


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Are you Kidding Me!!!  You shouldn't ever ever ever re-use a pin.  We are discussing drawing and pinning with the same needle.  This is the worst practice I have ever seen anyone post in the open forum, and advise that NO ONE COPY THIS USERS TERRIBLE PROCEDURE.



LOL. Yea make it sound like I committed murder! Dude I am not advising people to copy my way of doing things, but if you think everyone use a fresh slin pin for every hcg/peptide injection, you are in denial.

A lot of people do it like me on other boards and here as well I'm sure, but most won't admit it in the open so they don't get flamed from people like you.

Dude it's 1/10th of a ml of bac water, you think that will make you get an infection if you are using sterile technique?!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 15, 2012)

It has nothing to do with the volume or solution that you are injecting.. You are puncturing your skin with a bacteria ridden needle.  It's retarded.  Pins are soooo cheap brother.  It's not worth risking your health over a few cents.


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 15, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It has nothing to do with the volume or solution that you are injecting.. You are puncturing your skin with a bacteria ridden needle.  It's retarded.  Pins are soooo cheap brother.  It's not worth risking your health over a few cents.



I understand that and I respect your opinion. But for me, the volume and solution makes a difference if you are talking scientifically, that's why we use bac water and not sterile water, cause bacteria won't grow in the solution. And as long as you swab the skin before injecting, you are reducing the chance of contamination.
As for what's under the skin, it's just your own body, the needle won't get bacteria from the fat tissue, cause if there were any, you would have an infection already.

But I agree, FOR ALL READERS, if you want maximum safety and sterility, go with what Pittsburgh63 is suggesting.

I accept that we agree to dissagree


----------



## hill450 (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't imagine what an insulin syringe would look like.


----------



## gamma (Apr 17, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It has nothing to do with the volume or solution that you are injecting.. You are puncturing your skin with a bacteria ridden needle.  It's retarded.  Pins are soooo cheap brother.  It's not worth risking your health over a few cents.





x2  so cheap why mess around .....


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 17, 2012)

gamma said:


> x2  so cheap why mess around .....



Cause to me, it's like the "save a tree" concept. Why throw away 3 syringes a day when I don't have to. Too much waste of plastic. Save a plastic tree people!


----------



## hill450 (Apr 17, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Cause to me, it's like the "save a tree" concept. Why throw away 3 syringes a day when I don't have to. Too much waste of plastic. Save a plastic tree people!



Lol you can recycle plastic....wood not so much unless you plant another. Did you not see that picture I posted? All those little crevices just invite bacteria, not to mention its dull as shit.


----------



## easymoney11 (Apr 17, 2012)

The thought just came to my mind and I said it without out a lot of thinking. I was just wandering why they don't make slin pins so you can swap the needles? I thought there might be a reason for this or maybe because you don't have to swap. Its dumb to me to take  chances with the an infection and I'm just going to put the hcg into the slin pins plunger from a another needle.  Thanks to everybody for the feedback


----------



## hill450 (Apr 17, 2012)

They probably just make them like that to be cheaper or easier to use? Hell I don't know. If the needle did come off then it would be much easier to back load or front load if you will lol


----------

